# Gabriele Baldocci's Beethoven/Liszt cycle



## zamkam (Feb 22, 2019)

Does anyone know what happened with Gabriele Baldocci's Liszt/Beethoven's project ("the complete execution of Beethoven's Symphonies")?

It started back in 2012 with the First and the Sixth, and the idea was to release a double album in 2015 with the Second, Third and Fifth, and complete the cycle by 2016. But that didn't quite happen: Vol 2 was released as a single CD with only one symphony (the glorious Third) and some bagatelles (unnecessary padding, IMHO). And as far as I know nothing else has been released after that, did the project fizzle out?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have no idea what happened to the project but according to the Trinity Lavan website "He has also recorded Beethoven's Complete Symphonies transcribed by Liszt for solo piano, published on five CDs by Dynamic in 2012 and 2013." Maybe he has recorded all the symphonies but Dynamic are releasing them slowly (for some reason). Ive checked the Dynamic website and catalogue and theres still only the 2 discs available up to now but his email address is on the Lavan Trinity website below. Just send him a quick email. Im sure he'll get back to you.

https://www.trinitylaban.ac.uk/study/teaching-staff/gabriele-baldocci


----------



## zamkam (Feb 22, 2019)

@Avatar Thanks for the link, if that doesn't work nothing will


----------



## zamkam (Feb 22, 2019)

zamkam said:


> @Avatar Thanks for the link, if that doesn't work nothing will


That was supposed to say @Merl, not @Avatar


----------



## zamkam (Feb 22, 2019)

For anyone who might be interested, I followed Merl's suggestion and lo and behold it worked! Gabriele replied almost immediately, this is what he wrote about the project:

"I am going to release the third CD this year. It will definitely include the 5th Symphony, which I have been playing live for more than a year and the 2nd Symphony, which is nearly ready. It is a monumental project which is taking a big chunk of my time but I am not rushing it because I really want to give it the care it deserves."

Many thanks to Gabriele.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

zamkam said:


> For anyone who might be interested, I followed Merl's suggestion and lo and behold it worked! Gabriele replied almost immediately, this is what he wrote about the project:
> 
> "I am going to release the third CD this year. It will definitely include the 5th Symphony, which I have been playing live for more than a year and the 2nd Symphony, which is nearly ready. It is a monumental project which is taking a big chunk of my time but I am not rushing it because I really want to give it the care it deserves."
> 
> Many thanks to Gabriele.


What a nice man for taking the time to answer you. Had a feeling he would.


----------

